# Auguri Kid



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2016)

Dopo aver detto che i fighi non mi dicono nulla e guardo altro, mi smentisco subito aprendo questo 3d 


TANTI AUGURI:ballo::festa:


----------



## Kid (2 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo aver detto che i fighi non mi dicono nulla e guardo altro, mi smentisco subito aprendo questo 3d
> 
> 
> TANTI AUGURI:ballo::festa:



Ma te sei una amore proprio guarda, non ho parole.

Kiss


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2016)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Ma te sei una amore proprio guarda, non ho parole.
> 
> Kiss


Io non sono un amore,ma son contento di fare gli auguri ad una persona come te.
E aggiungo che una presenza più assidua di persone come te,a questo posto può solo che far bene.
Questo è il mio post quotidiano ,dedicato a te.

Auguri e a domani.


----------



## Kid (2 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono un amore,ma son contento di fare gli auguri ad una persona come te.
> E aggiungo che una presenza più assidua di persone come te,a questo posto può solo che far bene.
> Questo è il mio post quotidiano ,dedicato a te.
> 
> Auguri e a domani.


Respect.

Ciao Oscuro


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2016)

AUGURI Piccolo! :up:


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2016)

Auguri!!!:cincin:


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2016)

per mancata partecipazione al forum causa viaggetto do gli auguri con qualche giorno di ritardo


Auguri 

spero che non siano tanti gli anni che sono passati


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

Ops in notevole ritardo ... Auguri


----------

